

Claypool: a small, fast, railable Javascript Application Framework - alrex021
http://www.claypooljs.com/

======
spooneybarger
I wish this had a better organized set of docs and examples. I spent 20
minutes poking around but got frustrated. There are too many frameworks out
there for me to spend that much time getting the basics. Perhaps I might miss
out on some good stuff, but I also save a lot of valuable time.

